# driftwood disintegrating



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

it seems like my driftwood is starting to fall apart. if i touch it it's like wet dust is flaking off. it looks weird b/c the wood dust is always flowing around the tank. i don't know how old or what the wood is but is this a common thing? would the constant floating dust affect the fish in anyways or are their other problems that i have to look out for?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Time to take it out. It's probably a soft wood and not a hard wood.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you have snails in your tank?

I know that my sulawesi rabbit snails and japanese trapdoor snails will actually tear chunks off of the driftwood and eat it. In the process they'll actually toss pieces aside as well.

I know plecos do this too.

Maybe something to think of.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Take it out and either toss it or scrub as much of the loose pieces you can with a hard brush.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like it's rotting. I would remove it so it doesn't mess up your water parameters.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the replies. is it normal for driftwood to start rotting over time? are their any woods out there that wouldn't rot?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Most hardwoods are good. Oak and manzanita come to mind first.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Scrub it and see if there is anything left. My nearly 10 year old bit which was true driftwood, not downed hardwood, is going to be out of the tank once that last arch is gone. I think I don't get stuff coming off it because the bristlenose keeps it scrubbed down.


----------



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

Get rid of it. There is a guy on E**y that I bought my piece from.


----------

